# Liberty Pias inversión flexible. OPINION



## Arcangel07 (4 Dic 2013)

Que tal compañeros.

Tengo un amigo, el cual trabaja para una multinacional alemana de asesoramiento financiero, la empresa se llama OVB, por si alguno la conoce.

El caso es que me ha recomendado como producto de ahorro a largo plazo, un PIAS de la aseguradora LIBERTY.

El asegura que adoptando una posicion dinamica, el producto da una rentabilidad anual de 7%, pero siempre y cuando el dinero no se rescate hasta pasados 10 años.

Si que es posible rescatarlo pasados los 2 primeros años, pero se asumiria con el riesgo de que el producto al estar diseñado a largo plazo, su rentablidad sea negativa al corto.

ALguno conoce el producto o la entidad.

Que pensais?

GRACIAS


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Dic 2013)

En teoría ultra dinámico. 

Pero no conozco a ningun tenedor del mismo.


----------



## Arcangel07 (7 Dic 2013)

Nadie conoce la empresa?


----------



## +Hayek+ (23 Ene 2014)

He tenido la desgracia de trabajar un año y medio en la compañía, y mi postura no puede ser más contraria. Si consideras mi opinión, debieras de hacer dos cosas:

1) Recomendar a tu amigo que se vaya de la empresa tan pronto pueda. No sólo es una empresa piramidal que le va a exigir dejarse la piel para que otras personas que quizás no conoce cobren de sus comisiones, sino que además está compuesta por gente que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que vende (no digo que sea el caso de la persona a quien conoces). Literalmente yo me he codeado con compañeros que ni tenían el bachiller, ni sabían lo que era el IBEX y mucho menos sabían explicar que es un Unit-Linked. Tienes oportunidad de ver en el cine ahora "El Lobo de Wall Street" que es un fiel reflejo de esta empresa.

2)Lo de la rentabilidad al 7% es mentira. Pura y simplemente. La persona que conoces ha sido engañada por su Gestor de Equipo. No existe en este mundo un PIAS que de esa rentabilidad, máxime con los tiempos que corren de tipos de interés bajos. Una ventaja con la que cuenta OVB es que la web de Liberty es totalmente opaca y no puedes acceder a la variación de las rentabilidades del PIAS. El PIAS además, por su misma estructura legal, varía sus tipos de interés periódicamente, es decir que lo que te da estos primeros meses variará (seguramente a la baja) en el periodo posterior. Siempre se dice, en cuanto a inversión, que "Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan Rentabilidades Futuras", pero es que en este caso Liberty NUNCA ha tenido un histórico del 7%

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 12:59 ----------

Por cierto, no te equivoques. No es que a corto plazo si lo sacas la rentabilidad puede ser negativa. Falso de todas todas. El problema es que durante los primeros 7 años la compañía te está cargando los gastos de forma descaradamente fuerte, y sólo se considera que a partir del décimo año se iguala lo que has invertido (Capital aportado) con lo que realmente hay en el fondo (Capital acumulado).


----------



## mk57 (27 Ene 2014)

*mkmk*

Buenas noches. Escribo esta noche porque acabo de leer el comentario previo y me gustaría hacer unas anotaciones. En primer lugar, soy economista desde hace 10 años y me dedico al sector bancario, actualmente trabajo en una oficina del banco Santander en Madrid. Tengo un buen amigo que empezó a trabajar hace 2 años en OVB y debido al aprecio que le tengo me interesé mucho en la funcionalidad de la empresa cuando me llamó para hacerme el "análisis" que ellos hacen, bastante interesante por cierto y mucho más completo que el que yo mismo le puedo ofrecer a cualquier cliente(soy gestor de banca personal). Conmigo estuvo al menos una hora y cuarto(2veces), y aunque no me explicó nada que no supiese de la estructura para mi economía diaria, y por el hecho de saber si había productos mejores de los que conocía, dejé que me explicase los productos que podía ofrecer, entre ellos, el producto en cuestión(liberty pias)

Antes de nada, apuntar que cualquier empresa es piramidal, y a niveles mucho mayores que los que tiene esta compañía, Emilio Botín no creo que sepa mi nombre ni nunca llegue a saberlo, y te puedo garantizar que gana más que el que CEO de OVB en España y el de cualquier país donde operen. Mi amigo en estos dos años ha tenido una progresión creo que buena y no vive nada mal o al menos no lo parece. 

En cuanto al producto, y para la información de Hayek, yo lo contraté con una aportación mensual de 50€ y al final le he aportado 6000€ el primer año y otros 5000€ el segundo. (en un PIAS podemos aportar hasta 8000 anuales en total).
Eso de que liberty no da un 7% no es mentira, pero es que este producto no invierte en liberty, sino que diversifica en 5 fondos de inversión con un buen rating en morningstar(5*4* y uno bastante variable o arriesgado como queráis llamarlo de 2*) Si ves las rentabilidades de los mismos comprobarás que las rentabilidades no son de media del 7%, sino que son de más. Yo he recibido los 2 informes periódicos de los 2 primeros años y están por encima de los datos estimados en el proyecto(es decir, está sacando más rentabilidad). Además, mi amigo me pasa los informes de liberty cada 3meses donde se puede ver las medias que sigue el producto. Pero eso al final es lo de menos, lo importante es que puedo comprobar día a día cada uno de los fondos y cambiarlos cuando quiera, ahora he cambiado uno(carmignac patrimoine) por otro de Morgan Stanley. Parece mentira que hayas estado comercializando un año y medio en esa empresa y no conozcas como funciona el producto. En cuanto al planteamiento, hay que tener claro que no quieras el dinero para dentro de 3-4-5años ya que es renta variable y con los gastos que tiene el producto por no tener que estar pendiente todos los días de ello si no eres curioso y te interesa este mundo. A mi para largo plazo me parece muy interesante y si es para lo que lo quieres(jubilación) y tienes un margen mayor a 10-15años creo que la inversión que hace es muy buena, ya que entras en fondos de inversión a los que no puedes acceder sin una aportación importante si vas por tu cuenta. El gasto que lleva es un poco mayor que si vas por tu cuenta, pero tampoco mucho más, y no te tienes que preocupar de más. Yo tengo participaciones de 2 fondos aparte por mi cuenta y me cobran una comisión parecida de cada aportación que hago a los mismos. 

De la empresa, también conozco a otra persona que estuvo y duró dos meses, supongo que dependerá mucho de lo que valga cada uno para un puesto así, muy comercial.
Espero que haya sido de ayuda. Un saludo


----------



## Jorkomboi (28 Ene 2014)

El pompero que venia a hacer spam de la empresa, al ver que Hayek le ha descubierto el pastel, ha llamado a su jefe para que deshaga el entuerto.

Funny.


----------



## platon03 (8 Feb 2014)

Hola.
Trabajo en una empresa de asesoramiento financiero. Comercializamos productos privados de ahorros (PIAS fundamentalmente) con las companias líderes del sector.
A toda persona que quiera recibir información totalmente GRATIS y SIN NINGUN COMPROMISO, que me envie un privado.


----------



## Daviot (11 Feb 2014)

Pues está claro, pomperos dicen y se contradicen. Parece Spam vírico.


----------



## Nico (12 Feb 2014)

*Consejo viejo*: No te metas en lo que no entiendas.

*Experiencia del Foro*: Los bancos NO son tus amigos.

*Más datos*: Las compañías piramidales son TODAS estafas.

*Consejo de un viejo amigo*: Arma tu cartera de acciones por tu cuenta, no pagues comisiones a "vivillos", infórmate, se cauto.


----------



## mmm1 (17 Feb 2014)

*puespues*

Yo tengo el producto, no he tenido ningún problema. La rentabilidad no la da OVB ni Liberty. La dan los fondos de inversión donde invierte. Un 7% no es ni mucho ni poco, es relativo. Según los fondos que elijas. Si quieres más de renta fija o más de renta variable. En mi caso he pedido a mi asesor los informes y me mandan directamente el dinero que tengo y está por encima del proyecto que firmé. No os voy a decir que lo hagáis o no, yo lo he hecho y estoy contento. Cada uno que opine lo que quiera, lo que si tengo claro es que si es una cantidad pequeña para ahorrar para mi jubilación, dentro de 27años, cuanto más renta variable haya mejor en largo plazo. Ni trabajo en el sector ni soy economísta sólo me gusta leer sobre estas cosas. suerte a todos con vuestros ahorros e inversiones. PD: mi asesor sigue en la empresa porque cada cierto tiempo tengo contacto con el y no parece que le vaya mal, no lo se pero al menos no lo parece...jeje


----------



## jonysm (5 Dic 2014)

*Informacion*



mk57 dijo:


> Buenas noches. Escribo esta noche porque acabo de leer el comentario previo y me gustaría hacer unas anotaciones. En primer lugar, soy economista desde hace 10 años y me dedico al sector bancario, actualmente trabajo en una oficina del banco Santander en Madrid. Tengo un buen amigo que empezó a trabajar hace 2 años en OVB y debido al aprecio que le tengo me interesé mucho en la funcionalidad de la empresa cuando me llamó para hacerme el "análisis" que ellos hacen, bastante interesante por cierto y mucho más completo que el que yo mismo le puedo ofrecer a cualquier cliente(soy gestor de banca personal). Conmigo estuvo al menos una hora y cuarto(2veces), y aunque no me explicó nada que no supiese de la estructura para mi economía diaria, y por el hecho de saber si había productos mejores de los que conocía, dejé que me explicase los productos que podía ofrecer, entre ellos, el producto en cuestión(liberty pias)
> 
> Antes de nada, apuntar que cualquier empresa es piramidal, y a niveles mucho mayores que los que tiene esta compañía, Emilio Botín no creo que sepa mi nombre ni nunca llegue a saberlo, y te puedo garantizar que gana más que el que CEO de OVB en España y el de cualquier país donde operen. Mi amigo en estos dos años ha tenido una progresión creo que buena y no vive nada mal o al menos no lo parece.
> 
> ...




------------------------------------------------------------------------
Buenas mk57, 

Respondo tu comentario con el objetivo y la esperanza que me puedas garantizar, en la medida de lo posible, que tengo un producto "seguro". Yo fui empleado por muy poco tiempo de esta empresa, y tuve mucho reparo en hacer este tipo de productos a mis allegados, sin embargo, la idea de "ahorrar" a largo plazo me parecio interesante y inicié un PIAS de 75€ mensuales. Ya han pasado practicamente 2 años y es la primera vez que me ha dado por investigar sobre la empresa donde yo mismo trabajé, sobre la cual no tengo una opinión negativa, sino más bien diría que no era el trabajo que más se adecuaba a mí.

Mi pregunta al respecto es saber si estamos hablando de un producto que, mas allá de rentabilidades superiores o inferiores y del tiempo de "recuperación" del capital invertido, sea rescatable con garantías. No sé si voy a necesitar rescatar el poco dinero que haya podido acumular en los próximos 2-3 o 15 años, pero sí que veo que eres una persona que entiendes del asunto por tu profesión y por eso te pido información.

Gracias, agradecería tu respuesta.

Saludos

---------- Post added 05-dic-2014 at 03:23 ----------

Buenas mk57, 

Respondo tu comentario con el objetivo y la esperanza que me puedas garantizar, en la medida de lo posible, que tengo un producto "seguro". Yo fui empleado por muy poco tiempo de esta empresa, y tuve mucho reparo en hacer este tipo de productos a mis allegados, sin embargo, la idea de "ahorrar" a largo plazo me parecio interesante y inicié un PIAS de 75€ mensuales. Ya han pasado practicamente 2 años y es la primera vez que me ha dado por investigar sobre la empresa donde yo mismo trabajé, sobre la cual no tengo una opinión negativa, sino más bien diría que no era el trabajo que más se adecuaba a mí.

Mi pregunta al respecto es saber si estamos hablando de un producto que, mas allá de rentabilidades superiores o inferiores y del tiempo de "recuperación" del capital invertido, sea rescatable con garantías. No sé si voy a necesitar rescatar el poco dinero que haya podido acumular en los próximos 2-3 o 15 años, pero sí que veo que eres una persona que entiendes del asunto por tu profesión y por eso te pido información.

Gracias, agradecería tu respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## angela.perez (27 Feb 2015)

jonysm dijo:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Buenas mk57,
> 
> Respondo tu comentario con el objetivo y la esperanza que me puedas garantizar, en la medida de lo posible, que tengo un producto "seguro". Yo fui empleado por muy poco tiempo de esta empresa, y tuve mucho reparo en hacer este tipo de productos a mis allegados, sin embargo, la idea de "ahorrar" a largo plazo me parecio interesante y inicié un PIAS de 75€ mensuales. Ya han pasado practicamente 2 años y es la primera vez que me ha dado por investigar sobre la empresa donde yo mismo trabajé, sobre la cual no tengo una opinión negativa, sino más bien diría que no era el trabajo que más se adecuaba a mí.
> ...


----------



## jonysm (18 Jun 2015)

Buenas noches Ángela,

Tienes algún conocido que tenga este PIAS de Liberty con la empresa OVB como expuse en su momento? Sabes si han tenido algún problema a la hora de rescatar? He leído algún comentario en otro foro de clientes que indican que no han tenido problemas en sí con el producto, sino con la propia mediador que les ponen muchas trabas y problemas para poder rescatar ese dinero que, a fin de cuentas, es suyo.

Gracias por anticipado.
Saludos,


----------



## Nikolaidis (18 Jun 2015)

Es que OVB no es una empresa de asesoramiento financiero, sino un equipo de comerciales a comisión que intentan encasquetarle productos de ahorro a sus conocidos.

Un asesor asesora, de entre todos los productos del mercado, los mas convenientes para sus clientes. Ellos solo venden lo que les da comisión.

Su forma de operar es sencilla, cogen a grupos de desempleados, les dan un cursillo rápido de como vender productos de ahorro y les hacen llamar a cuantos conocidos puedan para que se los endiñen. Cuando se les acaban los conocidos los lanzan y empiezan de nuevo con un nuevo grupo de desempleados.

Además no contratan a nadie, les dicen que cuando empiecen a facturar se tendrán que hacer autónomos, pero de primeras ni eso.

Eso sí, los familiares y conocidos de los desempleados que entran a probar suerte se meten en cosas que no saben muy bien lo que son, y con el paso del tiempo entran a foros como este a preguntar qué coño es esto donde llevo dos años metiendo 100 euros al mes y no se muy bien para que.


----------



## potato (3 Sep 2015)

Buenos días.

Me presento, es la primera vez que escribo en estos foros y me he registrado sólo para ello. Lo hago porque creo que puedo aportar algo de luz, ya que comprendo que la gente esté "asustada" de dónde tiene lo mucho o poco que tiene y tengo este producto contratado.

En primer lugar decir que conozco a ésta empresa (OVB) porque mi hermana trabajó con ellos de "comercial", ella es licenciada en derecho y no tenía, ni tiene idea de estas cosas. 
OVB es básicamente una correduría de seguros, pero enfocados al ahorro, ni más ni menos, trabajan a comisión de las aseguradoras, ya que no te cobran nada a ti por el asesoramiento.
La forma de trabajar que tienen es la que han dicho, de forma piramidal, pero sólo en tema de los trabajadores, no hay que relacionarlo con empresas que han quebrado por estafas piramidales. Me parece una forma "cruel" de tratar a los trabajadores, como así se lo hice saber a mi hermana, pero ella aceptó, así que no hay más que decir. Exprimen casi en sentido literal a los comerciales para que consigan contactos para ofrecerles productos, cuando no tienes opción o no sabes conseguir más, adiós muy buenas, mientras te llevas una pequeña comisión si tu contacto contrata algo.
Mi hermana estaba en el escalón más bajo y NUNCA recomendaba ningún producto ya que ella no entendía eso, nos daba la cita con alguien que sí entendía, a mi parecer bastante. 
REsumiendo, a mi parecer la mala experiencia que se tenga con un comercial depende de ese comercial en particular. Yo nunca le hubiera abierto la puerta de mi casa a alguien que no fuera muy cercano para hablar de estos temas.
Yendo al producto. Yo lo tengo, aportaciones de 100€/mes y selección de fondos dinámico y estoy bastante contento. Si queréis saber cómo es el producto (PIAS), creo que angela.perez lo ha explicado perfectamente. El último informe que tengo es de MARZO´15. y os resumo las rentabilidades. 2013: 10.6%, 2014: 9.7%, 2015 (YTD): 14.8%, también es cierto que en 2009 perdió un -4.2%. Es un PIAS en el que puedes elegir entre 15 fondos según quieras y cambiarlos sin problemas a posiciones más conservadoras cuando quieras. Tiene un inconveniente MUY importante, la información que ofrecen es pésima, tengo que estar luchando cada 6 meses para que me informen de como va, la página de LIBERTY en este aspecto es nula, mandan una vez al año una cartita en la explican poco o nada, es mi asesor de OVB el que me facilita la carta (depués de MOLESTARLE durante días), esto creo que es porque ya que tengo el producto, no va a conseguir más dinero de mí por ese producto.

Muy resumidamente, yo estoy contento con este producto, habrá mejores y peores, pero no sabía como llegar a ellos ni como operar, mi trabajo está muy distante del de economista, pero estoy contento y tranquilo. Lo que es seguro es la mayoría informan más y mejor (hablo de liberty).
Con OVB estoy contento con mi asesor, no con la forma en que tratan o mejor dicho utilizan a sus trabajadores (mi hermana estuvo con ellos), pero si esto me hiciera decidir sobre qué comprar, no creo que llegara a comprar nada en una gran superficie, y no es mi caso. De hecho tengo dos productos más.

Para los que digan si estoy a favor, en contra... Mi asesor me ha pedido que le dé contactos de amigos, compañeros... NO le he dado un solo contacto, si alguien me pregunta le cuento mi experiencia con mi asesor, y ningún conocido ha contratado nada.

Perdonad la parrafada y espero haber ayudado.


----------



## John Galt 007 (3 Sep 2015)

10 años sin tocar mi dinero?

Por favor, pasame el numero de tu camello. Se ve que es un buen profesional.


----------



## potato (3 Sep 2015)

Hola John.

En mi caso, sin aportar capital, sólamente pudiendo ahorrar esa cantidad al mes, es el mejor vehículo que vi para conseguir rentabilidad a muy largo plazo, lo tengo hecho pensando en mi jubilación. Lo normal es que a los 10 años se iguale lo que has metido con lo que tienes y a partir de ahí casi no hay gastos, de hecho te dan un 1% extra cada dos años y eso compensa los gastos anuales que se generen. Si la rentabilidad sigue más o menos como hasta ahora, a los 6-7 años se igualaría, y ya se habrán pagado la inmensa mayoría de gastos.
Entiendo que a ti no te parezca adecuado, pero creo que deberías respetar la elección de cada uno.


----------



## Barruno (3 Sep 2015)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> El pompero que venia a hacer spam de la empresa, al ver que Hayek le ha descubierto el pastel, ha llamado a su jefe para que deshaga el entuerto.
> 
> Funny.



Eso mismo he pensado yo.
"Soy del Santander" dice.. juas juas juas
Que triste.


----------



## SevillanoAries (3 Ene 2017)

*Liberty Pias Inversión Flexible (OVB)*

Hola buenas tardes,

Hace dos o tres años que soy cliente de OVB con el Liberty Pias Inversión Flexible.

Debido a que los mensajes sobre este hilo son antiguos deseaba saber si alguien tiene información actualizada al 2016 sobre este tema.

Muchas gracias




Arcangel07 dijo:


> Que tal compañeros.
> 
> Tengo un amigo, el cual trabaja para una multinacional alemana de asesoramiento financiero, la empresa se llama OVB, por si alguno la conoce.
> 
> ...


----------



## Txomin1812 (2 Abr 2017)

*Mi experiencia como cliente*

Hola, tengo 54 años, no soy asiduo a escribir en estos foros, pero este tema me interesa mucho y os puedo dar mi opinión y experiencia al respecto.
Un amigo cercano mio me llamo para hacerme un análisis, al que yo accedí gustoso. Mi sorpresa fue mayúscula cuando en el transcurso de la conversación (hora y media al menos) me fui dando cuenta que lo que pensaba que tenia mas o menos atado, en realidad distaba mucho de ser lo optimo.

Empece a trabajar con él, y lo primero que me presento fue una planificación financiera que nadie jamas me lo había hecho. 

Y para más sorpresa por mi parte, la planificación estaba basada exclusivamente en lo que yo le conté respecto a mis necesidades. En ningún momento trató de "venderme" ningún producto aunque yo se que ellos cobran de sus empresas y cobran comisiones (claro y yo cobro comisiones de mi empresa por vender sus producto y te aseguro que me aprietan hasta el infinito para conseguir los objetivos).

Una vez que conseguimos definir la planificación, fuimos haciendo en cada una de las partes un análisis de los productos que ellos tienen (creo que me dijo que mas de 1500 en buenas condiciones), y si, finalmente contrate 5 productos para cada una de las áreas de la planificación. 

Mi amigo me contó, leyó y analizo conmigo la letra pequeña de cada contrato, sus condiciones, sus costes y sus penalizaciones si las hubiera. Eso no lo había hecho conmigo nadie y he contratado productos financieros a lo largo de mi vida.

Como conclusión, la metodología de OVB es excelente (desde mi punto de vista, claro), la planificación de OVB puede ayudar a cualquier persona, repito a cualquiera y los productos o las condiciones en los productos que tiene OVB no las hay a través de otros canales (me interese por un par de productos a través de otros).

Contrate el PIAS de LIBERTY, si, con el compromiso de no tocarlo al menos en 10 años (Salvo penalizaciones, o más bien por la repercusión en los primeros años de los costes - entendibles - de entrada a determinados fondos) y he de decir que esto se puede hacer cuando después de que te enseñen y se defina la planificación, estás seguro que el corto y medio plazo lo tienes cubierto con suficiente liquidez.

Sinceramente me parece una empresa en la que el que curra, gana dinero. A mi como cliente no me cobran nada y me reúno todos los años con mi asesor. Solo me pide referencias y por su puesto, considero que lo que para mi ha sido bueno, seguro que también los será para las personas con las que me relaciono, por eso le he pasado varias.

Finalmente advertir que soy de esas personas que se alegra sinceramente de que a mis conocidos les vaya muy bien, y si es mejor que a mi, me alegro todavía mucho mas. 

Termino si tuviera que empezar a trabajar en otro sitio ahora, desde luego OVB sería una opción muy, pero muy interesante.


----------



## Fonollosa (9 Nov 2019)

Hola! Tengo una amiga con este producto contratado.
Alguien ha conseguido rescatar el dinero?
Alguien ha pasado ya los diez años y lo ha recuperado?
Me temo que el producto tiene menos de diez años y esto pueda ser una estafa piramidal clásica y al cabo de diez años haya cero euros.
Saludos, sería importante que alguien me pudiera responder


----------



## Nico (10 Nov 2019)

Qué maravilla !!

Un hilo donde un montón de gente *se ANOTA POR PRIMERA VEZ EN EL FORO* para contarnos sus "estupendos" resultados !!

Cuánta generosidad !!, cuánto empeño en buscar el bienestar de gente desconocida !!

Gracias. No puedo decir menos que GRACIAS !

Pocos hilos están tan llenos de gente "recién ingresada" al Foro -y que nunca más participa en otra cosa- para relatarnos sus experiencias, resultados y beneficios.

Ojalá todo el mundo hiciera eso !!


----------



## Teniente_Dan (12 Nov 2019)

Pufff, el pes


Nico dijo:


> Qué maravilla !!
> 
> Un hilo donde un montón de gente *se ANOTA POR PRIMERA VEZ EN EL FORO* para contarnos sus "estupendos" resultados !!
> 
> ...



Pufff, el pestazo se güele desde aquí.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (13 Nov 2019)

Yo conocí en una ocasión a OVB porque una persona de mi entorno trabajaba allí y fui a verlo. 

Por supuesto yo no podría demostrar delante de un juez que se trate o no de un esquema piramidal, pero no me dio buena espina.

Por no extenderme mucho, decir que me ofrecieron el PIAS ese de Liberty y otros productos cuyo nombre ya no recuerdo, pero sí recuerdo que en aquel momento busqué información en internet y a todo el mundo le ofrecían los mismos productos, así que lo de asesoramiento objetivo no cuadra mucho.

Finalmente no contraté nada.


----------

